# WCF - Game #1: #3 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #1 Los Angeles Lakers (0) - 5/17



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Monday, 9:00PMEST/7:00PMMT/6:00PMPST
Where: Staples Center - Los Angeles, CA
TV:







*











*Playoff Schedule/Results
Game 1: Mon May 17 Phoenix at LA Lakers 9:00PM TNT
Game 2: Wed May 19 Phoenix at LA Lakers 9:30PM TNT
Game 3: Sun May 23 LA Lakers at Phoenix 8:30 TNT
Game 4: Tue May 25 LA Lakers at Phoenix 9:00 TNT
Game 5*: Thu May 27 Phoenix at LA Lakers 9:00 TNT
Game 6*: Sat May 29 LA Lakers at Phoenix 8:30 TNT
Game 7*: Mon May 31 Phoenix at LA Lakers 9:30 TNT

*












*Phoenix Suns (54-28)

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Robin Lopez * 














*Los Angeles Lakers (57-25)

Starters: 





































PG Derek Fisher | SG Kobe Bryant | SF Ron Artest | PF Pau Gasol | C Andrew Bynum* 




*_Victory Advisory_*




*Suns have been placed on.....KILLTHEM!*
​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Scoring against the Lakers will be there. Most important thing for Suns will be getting crucial stops against such a talented team. This a great challenge for Suns. Lets see what they can do.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

The keys to this series will be Amare (which is a good thing), Pau Gasol (bad thing) and Andrew Bynum (maybe a good thing), and quite likely Ron Artest (depends on the day if that's a good thing or bad thing). We already know what we'll get from Nash, we already know what Kobe is going to do, and we already know how the benches will match up. It's really just about how well Bynum deals with his knee, and if the Suns can keep tabs on Gasol. For the Lakers it's about whether or not Pau and Bynum will be able to contain Amare. Everything else is wildly variable on how either team is shooting from long distance.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

On Monday our defense gets tested... can't wait.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****ing ridiculous how much wait there is. 


For those who don't know, Lopez is expected to play and start.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lopez probably grew a completely new ligament with this much rest. Who came up with this bizarre scheduling?


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Seuss said:


> Lopez probably grew a completely new ligament with this much rest. Who came up with this bizarre scheduling?


They didn't expect three sweeps. =p


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Seuss said:


> Lopez probably grew a completely new ligament with this much rest. Who came up with this bizarre scheduling?


Why would he grow a new ligament?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Hyperion said:


> Why would he grow a new ligament?



I can't remember what exactly his injury is. haha:baseldance:


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

I just got done shooting an AK47 off Table Mesa Rd. Can you guys believe that it costs $30 per round?

I think the key to the series comes down to two things..

1-Jason Richardson-When he scores 20+ ppg then we are an astounding 30-4..

2-Robin Lopez- You guys have to remember that Amare is at his best when Robin Lopez is on the floor and I believe Lopez could have played in that Spurs series but we didn't need him and Gentry didn't want the Lakers to see him.. Our coach is a genious..


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Yuck. That second half was ugly >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It was pathetic. Suns are way better than that. 


Frye is ****ing useless when he's not shooting well. Rather put in Collins when he can't hit anything. Should also think about using Clark on Odom.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I hate the lakers so so much. I can't explain it. I want to punch every lakers fan in the face and set the staples center on fire.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

The only word to explain this one is "UGLY" and they made the D-Backs bullpen look impressive tonight...

I have to give the Lakers credit as Gasol and Odom killed us on the boards and Kobe was simply sensational..

We didn't play our game tonight and we were terrible in almost every aspect of the game so dust yourself off and get ready for game 2..


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns played as bad you can and Lakers probably had one of their best games of the year. 

I won't really start to think too much of this series until I see how Suns play against Lakers at home. Obviously, that's where the whole series will either continue or end.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Hyperion said:


> I want to punch every lakers fan in the face and set the staples center on fire.


Gee thanks, we love you too


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Hyperion said:


> ...I want to punch every lakers fan in the face...


LOL...Laker fans lined up and waiting! :mob: 

It's all in good fun! :cheers:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Btw, game 2 starts at 6PST, not 6:30 according to the lakers schedule.


----------

